# Thermionic Deluxe .............



## griff10672 (Aug 24, 2019)

Very happy with this one ....   used a Bicolor LED footswitch to indicate channel selection .... might be my new favorite build .


----------



## thedwest (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks great! Love the bicolor LED. What size enclosure is that?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 25, 2019)

Awesomeness. What's it sound like?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 25, 2019)

Sweet!!!


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 25, 2019)

thedwest said:


> Looks great! Love the bicolor LED. What size enclosure is that?


The enclosure is a 1590XX ......


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 25, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Awesomeness. What's it sound like?


only played with it for about an hour last night ..... so far I love it .... the channels are voiced pretty different ... it chugs pretty good .... which is usually my downfall for all distortion pedals .... had it going into my Mesa DC-5 ..... tonight I'll throw it into my Marshall DSL which takes pedals a lot better than my DC-5 .


----------



## PKRPedals (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks great! I really love my Thermionic Deluxe, it's on my board and will probably stay. I also did a bi color led for the channels but in 5mm. I did the Tyrian, Pineapple, and Angry Andy Plus. They are really good but the TD just seems better.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2019)

Needs more knobs!  Those halo footswitches are so cool.  I've incorporated a few into my builds.


----------



## Barry (Aug 29, 2019)

Great looking build!


----------

